# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  dokimh

## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Uploaded with ImageShack.us  δοκιμη για φωτο

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us  δοκιμη για φωτο


[IMG=http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/8464/02022012532.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> [IMG=http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/8464/02022012532.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/02022012532.jpg/][IMG=http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/8464/02022012532.jpg][/IMG][/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mitsman

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/02022012532.jpg/][IMG=http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/8464/02022012532.jpg][/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/02022012532.jpg/][IMG=http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/8464/02022012532.jpg][/IMG][/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mitsman

Τι δεν πάει καλα ΓΙώργο???

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/406/02022012532.jpg/][IMG=http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/8464/02022012532.jpg][/IMG][/URL]


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Τι δεν πάει καλα ΓΙώργο???


[IMG=http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/8464/02022012532.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> [IMG=http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/8464/02022012532.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


[IMG=http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/1515/03122011513.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Τι δεν πάει καλα ΓΙώργο???


ΔΕΝ Ξερω ακολουθω ολα τα βηματα και δεν μουτις κατεβαζει μαλλον πειραξε τις παραμετρους ημικρη και δεν τοξερω νατις επαναφερω?

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

γεια σου γιωργο! λοιπον, για να ανεβασεις φωτο σωστα... μια χαρα ολα με το imageshack! μετα εχουμε το θεματακι!
εχει μια μπαρα με επιλογες οπως Β Ι U , FONT, SIZE κλπ. παρε την απο το τελος! στο δευτερο απο το τελος γραφει insert image. πατα αυτο κ εκει βαλε τον κωδικο του φορουμ που πηρες απο το imageshack. πατας οκ κ βγαινουν οι φωτο! κανε μια δοκιμη ακομα!

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιώργο δε σου βγαίνει γιατι σου λείπει μία αγκύλη "]". Ο κώδικας είναι [IMG]το url της εικόνας[/IMG]

----------


## mitsman

δοκιμασε το εξης!
κάνε δεξι κλικ στην φωτογραφια και πατα *αντιγραφη εικονας*!
ελα μεσα στο μηνυμα και κανε επικολληση στο κενο.... μεσα στο μηνυμα!!! μην προσπαθησεις να την βάλεις εκει που λεει εισαγωγη εικονας!!! για κάνε το!

----------


## johnrider

http://lightshot.skillbrains.com/landing/lightshot.html
δοκιμασε και αυτό εάν σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> ΔΕΝ Ξερω ακολουθω ολα τα βηματα και δεν μουτις κατεβαζει μαλλον πειραξε τις παραμετρους ημικρη και δεν τοξερω νατις επαναφερω?


URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/02022012532.jpg/][/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vicky_ath

Στη στήλη δεξιά θα πας εκεί που λέει "embed this image" κ θα κάνεις αντιγραφή την επιλογή "forum". Επιστρέφεις εδώ κ κάνεις δεξί κλικ κ επικόλληση κ είσαι έτοιμος!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Γιώργο δε σου βγαίνει γιατι σου λείπει μία αγκύλη "]". Ο κώδικας είναι [IMG]το url της εικόνας[/IMG]






> URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/02022012532.jpg/]*[IMG*=http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8464/02022012532.jpg*]*[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Σου το είπα κ πριν.. σου λείπει μία αγκύλη ακριβώς εκεί που σου σημείωσα με κόκκινα γράμματα η οποία για κάποιο λόγο είναι εκεί που σου σημείωσα με πορτοκαλί...

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> ΔΕΝ Ξερω ακολουθω ολα τα βηματα και δεν μουτις κατεβαζει μαλλον πειραξε τις παραμετρους ημικρη και δεν τοξερω νατις επαναφερω?

----------


## mitsman

δεν χρειαζεται να πατας απαντηση με παραθεση.. σκετο απαντηση

----------


## ninos

δοκιμη απο κινητο

----------


## platon

test new !
δοκιμή

----------


## panos70

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ δοκιμη

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ



----------

